# Office art...



## FLQuacker (Jan 4, 2021)

Appreciate Barry @Wildthings getn me thinkn a little more artistic. Comes natural for them taxidermist type  Got to cut a new fan plaque mount from the cypress...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Jan 4, 2021)

I found a nest about that size in a local WMA last spring. Unfortunately it was still occupied. Side note...it’s hard to run in hip waders.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 4, 2021)

Lol..it was about 30* when I got this one. Put it in a garbage bag and a few days later there were 4 crawling around in it. It's about football size. Had another one here that was way bigger, but coons or something were more braver than me. Walked out to the tree and it was all tore up on the ground??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 4, 2021)

I drew that same WMA for this spring so I will check the nest out again. It would look cool In what the grandkids call the duck room.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey Wayne that came out splendid! I like it!

Customer brought a hornet's nest back for his bear mount from Canada. After meeting him and picking up the goods I was heading back home and looking in my rear view mirror there were hornets flying around the back window --- on the INSIDE! I pulled over off the freeway and put that nest in the bed of the truck. Had all the windows open on the rest of the ride home

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 4, 2021)

Still workn on how exactly to display everything....but Happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

